# Help me find gold Everlast boxing gloves!



## newboxinggirl

I was shopping online at Ebay and saw a pair of gold metallic Everlast training gloves.  However, I missed out on them, but still would really like to find a pair.  I have looked all over online and at local stores to no avail.  If anyone has any information on where to find a pair, I would GREATLY appreciate it.  I am hoping to find them in 12oz but could do with 10 or 14oz if necessary.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## CuongNhuka

Just curious, but why does it matter if they're gold or not? My two pairs are black and red (respectivily) and color was pretty much the last thing I thought about during purchase.


----------



## Xue Sheng

newboxinggirl said:


> I was shopping online at Ebay and saw a pair of gold metallic Everlast training gloves. However, I missed out on them, but still would really like to find a pair. I have looked all over online and at local stores to no avail. If anyone has any information on where to find a pair, I would GREATLY appreciate it. I am hoping to find them in 12oz but could do with 10 or 14oz if necessary. Thanks so much for your help!


 
Everlast
http://www.everlast.com/boxing-gloves.html
The closest I can get on Everlast's site is yellow EverGel Gloves
http://www.everlast.com/glove-accessories.html



CuongNhuka said:


> Just curious, but why does it matter if they're gold or not? My two pairs are black and red (respectivily) and color was pretty much the last thing I thought about during purchase.


 
I don&#8217;t know aesthetics, personal preference, show piece, golden gloves champ impersonation D) there are I am sure a plethora of reasons one would want gold gloves. 

I could ask you why do you want boxing gloves at all? Me personally, I don&#8217;t like any boxing gloves so I don't use them. If I were to buy gloves I'd prefer MMA or JKD gloves over boxing gloves. Boxing gloves are way to restricting for what I do IMO.


----------



## CuongNhuka

Xue Sheng said:


> I could ask you why do you want boxing gloves at all?


 
Weight = resistence = doing boxing combinations in boxing gloves helps with speed/power.

Make sense?


----------



## Xue Sheng

CuongNhuka said:


> Weight = resistence = doing boxing combinations in boxing gloves helps with speed/power.
> 
> Make sense?


 
Do you intend to come of condesending or are you entirely unaware that you do?

The point of my post was that although color does not matters to you it does matter to the OP and it is just different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Tensei85

Link: http://www.robbinssports.com/sporting-goods-store/everlast-boxing-oversized-boxing-glove-p-2639.html


I agree, I prefer MMA gloves but given its because I incorporate grappling, clinches, throws etc...


----------



## Tensei85

Just for the record you probably could have put this thread in the Proshop, scrolled down at the bottom. 

But its all good.


----------



## CuongNhuka

Xue Sheng said:


> Do you intend to come of condesending or are you entirely unaware that you do?
> 
> The point of my post was that although color does not matters to you it does matter to the OP and it is just different strokes for different folks.


 
I'm aware of what you're saying in the second sentence, and I'm not trying to be condesending. You asked a question, and I answered. I'm rather irritaited by whats going on in another forum, so that might explain it. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Xue Sheng

CuongNhuka said:


> I'm aware of what you're saying in the second sentence, and I'm not trying to be condesending. You asked a question, and I answered. I'm rather irritaited by whats going on in another forum, so that might explain it. Sorry if I offended you.


 
no worries


----------



## Nagel

My younger sister that has a pair of gold everlast gloves. It was bought at a local sporting goods store.


----------



## Lee Mainprize

you've got to be really good to where Gold gloves!


----------



## aanna

I check them but not happy from everlast i bought 3 pair but the quality of other brands really good i check RDX online shop they are also providing cheap and quality gloves in different colors you can check them at Golden Boxing Gloves


----------



## Tez3

This thread was started in 2009, I don't suppose the OP is bothered anymore, certainly doesn't post anymore.


----------

